# Cobra identity



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2008)

While riding slowly down a dirt track in my Land Cruiser near one of the Rift Valley lakes, jungle on both sides, a snake came out of the bush ahead of me, on the left side. I stopped and he put his head up and flared his hood, as if to strike at my left front tire. Like a dummy I put my head out the window to get a better look although I'm well aware of spitting cobras. He was an iridescent maroon/rust color with no discernible markings, about 6 feet long. We have East Africa books on mammals and birds but none on snakes. Does anyone have a clue as to his identity and whether he was spitting or not?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is an article and photo.

Photos: world's largest spitting cobra discovered in Kenya


----------



## sastark (Jul 15, 2008)

Some possibilities (with pictures for you to compare):

Monocled Cobra

Red Spitting Cobra

Mozambique Spitting Cobra

Ashe's Spitting Cobra


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a red spitting cobra. Thanks. Glad he didn't spit. Apparently he thought my vehicle was too big for him so he did a U-turn and went back into the bush.


----------



## TimV (Jul 15, 2008)

You go blind in the eye for a day. It happened to me twice, as on the irrigated farms toads breed, and cobras love toads. If you are sweaty, then you can get a nice rash on your arm if they spit on you there, as the poison can get into your blood through the pores. You really have to wash out the eye well with water; it's scary, but doesn't hurt as much as you would think, and the next day you can see again.


----------



## sastark (Jul 15, 2008)

TimV said:


> You go blind in the eye for a day. It happened to me twice, as on the irrigated farms toads breed, and cobras love toads. If you are sweaty, then you can get a nice rash on your arm if they spit on you there, as the poison can get into your blood through the pores. You really have to wash out the eye well with water; it's scary, but doesn't hurt as much as you would think, and the next day you can see again.



You've got cobras in San Luis Obispo? Maybe I won't check it out on my next road trip.


----------



## TimV (Jul 15, 2008)

HA!!

No, here there's just king snakes, gopher snakes, rattle snakes, ring necked snakes and a couple others. I managed a 50,000 acre ranch in South Africa, though. I've got a pic somewhere of me holding a 6 footer, pitch black with wicked looking fangs, though. (It was dead by my machete after it blinded me).


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 16, 2008)

TimV said:


> HA!!
> 
> No, here there's just king snakes, gopher snakes, rattle snakes, ring necked snakes and a couple others. I managed a 50,000 acre ranch in South Africa, though. I've got a pic somewhere of me holding a 6 footer, pitch black with wicked looking fangs, though. (It was dead by my machete after it blinded me).


Tim, you are one hardy guy! My Chuck Norris respect-o-meter just spun off the dial. Cool experiences!


----------

